# Latest release. Guess these guys are talking, not hunting



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

http://www.grandforks.com/mld/grandfork ... esults.htm

DUCK HUNTING: Panel endorses proposal
Bill will cap out-of-state hunters
By Dale Wetzel
Associated Press

BISMARCK Visiting duck hunters would have their numbers limited during the season's first 20 days under a bill that lawmakers will start debating in January.

The Legislature's interim Judiciary "B" committee, which has been reviewing proposed changes in hunting laws for more than a year, wrapped up its work Monday by agreeing to recommend the measure to the 2003 Legislature.

It would cap the number of out-of-state hunters to 10,000 for each of two 10-day periods at the start of duck season, which is regarded as the most desirable time to hunt. Licenses for visiting hunters would not be limited after the 20 days passed.

Kyle Blanchfield, a Devils Lake resort owner, said the idea may help spread out the number of visiting hunters over the season.

"We like the idea of providing incentives for people to come in the late season, when we don't have many guests," he said.

Prodded by North Dakota hunting groups, the committee has juggled several proposals to restrict the number of out-of-state duck hunters. Resident hunters say visitors make it more difficult for them to find good places to hunt.

The panel endorsed two primary bills: the measure that caps out-of-state hunter licenses at 10,000 for each of two successive 10-day periods, and separate legislation that would calculate license numbers annually, depending on environmental conditions.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Anything that Kyle B. endorses is NOT good for the state. He'll do anything to get more business, and doesn't care who he tramples along the way.

This measure literally came out of nowwhere, and it doesn't have a chance.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

At first look I don't like the look of this. I know ND needs the income that out of state hunters bring. Only 10,000 the first 20 days is too restrictive and who knows what the weather will bring. If we restrict that much and there is a bad snowstorm the end of October then what?? I still like the hunter pressure concept as it allows more hunters during wet years. The one positive that I see with the 10,000 is that it would help stop the leasing. Just my opinion at first glance :huh:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I think the release said 10,000 the first 10 days and then another 10,000 the second 10 days. Anything will be better than now. I can't hunt this weekend and I'm almost glad. NRs don't take this wrong way but it's going to be very crowded this weekend. Just too many coming for the opener and getting worse every year.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

This is very bad. Evil people had their hands on this.

The devil is always in the details, which we (I?) haven't seen.
The day thing doesn't seem to work.
10 days = 1 weekend or 2? 
20 days = 2.5 weekends or 3 weekends or 4 weekends?

Can a NR give up the first 10 days to hunt the entire rest of the season?
e.g., hunt second 10 days and then it's unrestricted after that?

Unrestricted when we get the best hunting here?
We will be over run by the 120,000 'sotas alone.

This sounds too silly to have made it past a committee of thinking people.

M


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I agree with you Fetch. I'm going fishing this weekend and then getting the pre-winter things done around the house. This weekend and teacher's convention are the two to avoid.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Do not worry the" Hunter Pressure Concept" is alive and well!Nelson's last min. Bill is a joke and will get its butt kicked by the HPC concept. It is pretty sad that after all this time studying the issues that the JB would vote on a Bill like Nelson's this without studying it for awhile first. But I am not concerned, its a step backwards. Its even worse that Sen. Every's-Randy Frost"s Bills.


----------



## Bronco (Aug 12, 2002)

I guess I don't see the problem with spreading out the "in flow" of hunters?? To me the only thing that could be better is if we divided the state into 12 hunting regions ( like deer hunting) and allowed all NR in-however they would have to apply for a lottery drawing to see where they could hunt waterfowl? The bottom line is I don't know if this is the answer, but we have to spread the hunters out across the state. This way "many" rural areas can benefit and the wildlife will be somewhat protected from "over harvest".


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

If you want to see a waterfowl cap bill go down in flames just add a bunch of zones to it. That is what happened last time to HB 1269.We have to stand behind the G&F Hunter Pressure Concept.It was passed by the Jud. B com. 14 to 2.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I assume this would mean that a non-res. would have to make 1 of these 3 choices.He couldn't get more than 1 of these right?Would the zones remain the same?
Was there anything done about upland game at this committee hearing or is that coming from somewhere else???
Would a number of these licenses go to the outfitters before a lottery???


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Go to ND outdoor issues on home page of Nodakoutdoors under features.Read current isses and sign up on data base.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

That's right the DEVIL is in the details. Unlimited NR's after 20 days. NO WAY! We would have the whole state of Minnesota and half of Wisconsin in our backyard during the northern flight. Like I said before NO WAY!!!


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Did anyone pay much attention to the invasion this year ??? I was at Cabelas on Friday,1/2 the cars there were hunters from Wisc.& Minn on their way to ND for the opener.

I was on hwy 2 a couple times Friday & it was a steady stream of Minn & Wisc. Hunters.

I see a cabbage patch kid syndrome in the works. :roll: Now with a Cap & all the publicity associated with it. We are seeing the effects of advertising. 

Now Minn. Hunters are even skipping their opener to come to ND. They used to stay home the 1st weekend at least. 

Sunday evening was the same going home - Those that did shoot their favorite Minn. spots were on the road -heading to ND for the rest of the week.

Now change the formula so it is unlimited NR's at the end of the season ??? That would be the final nail in the coffin for me - as far as hunting waterfowl in ND.

No offense to the NR's reading this (I cannot blame you for wanting to come here) But most of you have came early in the season - Not risking the freeze up or a storm. To push the local birds south. - Many have never seen the real migration. When all the birds north of us come here. (even with a drought & a poor hatch - there are LOTS of birds north of us. - Including the all the SOB's)

I like nice weather as much as the other guys. But I will pass on the invasion periods - in order to hunt true migrating waterfowl. (not to mention mature / non eclipse birds)  I have even quit deer hunting cause it is prime time for the migration.

Now the Guide Association wants to get unlimited Non Residents for the end of the season ??? Out of No Where ??? they want to revesrse what has been happening to us ??? No make it as big a problem for the last few weeks of the migration ??? Over crowding of the states few towns with services to handle all the hunters :roll: During a time that alot of residents are back home staying in the motels & eating in the cafes for deer hunting. Oh yeah !!! :roll: that would be real smart - Piss off the 100,000 deer hunters with a invasion of NR's waterfowlers & pheasnat hunters.

I hate to think of 100,000 people with high power rifles & unlimited #'s of NR Bird hunters all running around together in ND country side  But it could be the start of a whole new breed of hunter & hunted :laugh:

While it seems perposterous & humorous - this shows the greed & uncaring attitudes & despiration this bunch will propose to try to help their cause ($$$) :eyeroll:

How can this even get on the table - when we have had all these meetings & the Judirary B committee has voted for their recomendations ??? Someone needs to investigate this proposal & report back who the brains (or brain-dead) was behind it ???

But then again it could be a brillant way to let hunters solve the problem  (remember I said I no longer hunt deer) but :withstupid: :rollin: :sniper:


----------

